# 2007 Draft....(Merged.. Who's yall pick?)



## girllovesthegame

who, in your opinion, from the next draft (assuming they declare) would be a nice fit for the Hornets? Who would you want to put with Paul, West, Chandler? 

Durant? Noah? Marus Williams? Corey Brewer? Who?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: 2007 draft....*



girllovesthegame said:


> who, in your opinion, from the next draft (assuming they declare) would be a nice fit for the Hornets? Who would you want to put with Paul, West, Chandler?
> 
> Durant? Noah? Marus Williams? Who?


Im almost positive that Durant will be gone by the second pick and I dont think we'll be quite that bad.

I think were absolutely set at the PG position. The only thing is that Stojakavic, Chandler, and West should be perinnially injured. Paul will also face injuries but I dont think he'll be plagued.

We should be looking to lock up a SG and a PF-C combo. People with an offensive mind.

I think we will be picking around the 7-12 range which might make the following players available:

Spencer Hawes - C
Al Horford - PF
Julian Wright - PF
Daequan Cook - SG
Marcus Williams - SG
Corey Brewer - SG
Alando Tucker - SG

This is all of course speculation depending on who comes out and who doesn't. Either way this draft is completely stacked. I think we are one more solid piece away from changing the landscape in the NBA Western Conference.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2007 draft....*



Geaux Tigers said:


> Im almost positive that Durant will be gone by the second pick and I dont think we'll be quite that bad.
> 
> I think were absolutely set at the PG position. The only thing is that Stojakavic, Chandler, and West should be perinnially injured. Paul will also face injuries but I dont think he'll be plagued.
> 
> We should be looking to lock up a SG and a PF-C combo. People with an offensive mind.
> 
> I think we will be picking around the 7-12 range which might make the following players available:
> 
> Spencer Hawes - C
> Al Horford - PF
> Julian Wright - PF
> Daequan Cook - SG
> Marcus Williams - SG
> Corey Brewer - SG
> Alando Tucker - SG
> 
> This is all of course speculation depending on who comes out and who doesn't. Either way this draft is completely stacked. I think we are one more solid piece away from changing the landscape in the NBA Western Conference.


Nice list. Last draft was focused mainly on acquiring defense players. When we were going through that 18-64 season, it was projected that it would take the team 2-3 years to rebuild. Next season will be year 3 so hopefully they'll get a nice piece or two to add. How much do you know about Chase Budinger? He's a freshman that will probably stick around Arizona for a while though. I need to start peeping more of these guys out.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: 2007 draft....*



girllovesthegame said:


> Nice list. Last draft was focused mainly on acquiring defense players. When we were going through that 18-64 season, it was projected that it would take the team 2-3 years to rebuild. Next season will be year 3 so hopefully they'll get a nice piece or two to add. How much do you know about Chase Budinger? He's a freshman that will probably stick around Arizona for a while though. I need to start peeping more of these guys out.


Budinger is a beast of a SF. Athletic as hell with a nice stroke. Like you said Im not sure he comes out.


----------



## Diable

*Re: 2007 draft....*

We will never get Oden or Durant.Would be terrific if you could get a great shooting guard,but I'm not sure about how good the guys who will likely be there are.

I do think that next year you should be able to get a guy who can contribute right away drafting anywhere in the lottery.Since the Hornets have about zero chance of doing anything if they happen to make the playoffs it'd really be better if they could get a higher pick.Doesn't look like that will be a problem now.

Of course we're in the easy part of the schedeule right now.If we only got healthy we could beat most of the teams we play in january.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2007 draft....*



Diable said:


> We will never get Oden or Durant.Would be terrific if you could get a great shooting guard,but I'm not sure about how good the guys who will likely be there are.
> 
> I do think that next year you should be able to get a guy who can contribute right away drafting anywhere in the lottery.Since the Hornets have about zero chance of doing anything if they happen to make the playoffs it'd really be better if they could get a higher pick.Doesn't look like that will be a problem now.
> 
> Of course we're in the easy part of the schedeule right now.*If we only got healthy we could beat most of the teams we play in january.*
> 
> 
> 
> Not if Paul is slated to be out all of January. I noticed he ditched the crutches so maybe his foot is getting better but I'm looking for him to be out all of January. Hornets will not win many games with Paul out. They were barely winning _with_ him playing without West, Jackson and Stojakovic but at least they were a bit more competitive.
Click to expand...


----------



## HB

*Re: 2007 draft....*

Marcus Williams- SG/SF


----------



## supermati

*Re: 2007 draft....*

Durant is really a tough pick, but if we tank in a really tanky way, we may get it, not many odds tough.

What about Bill Walker, we can try and get him, but I don't think he'll be instant impact, he needs some years.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2007 draft....*

Ha! We're talking about the upcoming draft and just so happens we have a new article in regards to the Hornets and the upcoming draft....

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-2/116815286539870.xml&coll=1&thispage=1


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: 2007 draft....*

The thing we need to take a look at is will Peja and West be healthy enough. When I drew it out we have 3 positions that are "untouchable" in terms of draft. Meaning we dont have a need at that position because our starters are good enough. Mason and Chandler are the starting spots weak points. However having a nice young SG/SF combo wouldnt be a bad idea since Peja is injury prone.

A player that I would love the Hornets get is Julian Wright from Kansas. I'm still questioning if he can play the SF position but he would be a nice offensive addition. I'm also liking Corey Brewer more and more each game he plays.

Julian Wright









Corey Brewer


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: 2007 draft....*

Darrell Arthur would also be a great pick. 










Wow this draft is so good the only way we can lose is if we keep winning...


----------



## supermati

*Re: 2007 draft....*

You are right, what a great year to suck.

The don't skip-college rule made this draft one of the deepest ever, there are so many top 5 picks, so many players, it's incredible.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2007 draft....*

I still like Corey Brewer. How do you guys like Arron Afflalo? Or what about Jeff Green?


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2007 draft....*

I'll sticky this until after the draft. Lottery is 5/22/07.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*who's yall pick?*

Corey Brewer would look nice, in the backcourt with Paul, he's a lock down defender.
AL thorton would be a nice fit to, he might be one of the mosr NBA ready player in this draft.

What are the options for yall?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

*Re: who's yall pick?*

Corey Brewer is who I want but he might not be available. After that I want a SG shooter. Im not really big on Al Thornton. We desperately need a long range guy because Peja doesnt seem to be reliable with injuries.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2007 draft....(Merged) Who's yall pick?*

Perfect time to unstick the draft thread. :biggrin: 

Right now I would really like Corey Brewer but I really think he'll be off the board when the Hornets select. I'm also interested in Nick Young and maybe Al Thornton. I'm pretty sure the Hornets will look to work out these guys. Draftexpress has a recent workout article on Nick Young. Nick is ranked as the #2 SG in the draft. 

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=385


----------



## HB

*Re: 2007 draft....(Merged) Who's yall pick?*

Nick Young can jump that high, nice!


----------



## pG_prIDe

*Re: 2007 draft....(Merged) Who's yall pick?*



girllovesthegame said:


> Perfect time to unstick the draft thread. :biggrin:
> 
> Right now I would really like Corey Brewer but I really think he'll be off the board when the Hornets select. I'm also interested in Nick Young and maybe Al Thornton. I'm pretty sure the Hornets will look to work out these guys. Draftexpress has a recent workout article on Nick Young. Nick is ranked as the #2 SG in the draft.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=385


I think Corey Brewer would be a great fit for the team as well. He could help with the possible free agent loss of Desmond Mason, as well as fill the team's greatest need at this point, a 2 guard. However, he'll most likely be gone before 13.

I'm with you on looking at Thornton and Nick Young at 13. Originally, I wasn't as high on Thornton at that spot, due to his position and his tweener possibility. However, now I don't think he will be a bad fit for the Hornets. He's a great finisher with, from what I'm hearing, a solid jumper. That wouldn't be bad next to Paul. As for Young, I think he's a sleeper. For some reason, watching him a bit during the college season, I got a positive vibe on him. Kind of the same feeling I got from Richard Jefferson back during the '01 draft (not that their games are similar or anything, but just a feeling you get behind a player you think will be successful down the road), when I really wanted the Hornets to draft him. He seems very athletic with a decent stroke. A great fit to fill the Hornet's impending SG need.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2007 draft....(Merged) Who's yall pick?*



pG_prIDe said:


> I think Corey Brewer would be a great fit for the team as well. He could help with the possible free agent loss of Desmond Mason, as well as fill the team's greatest need at this point, a 2 guard. However, he'll most likely be gone before 13.
> 
> I'm with you on looking at Thornton and Nick Young at 13. Originally, I wasn't as high on Thornton at that spot, due to his position and his tweener possibility. However, now I don't think he will be a bad fit for the Hornets. He's a great finisher with, from what I'm hearing, a solid jumper. That wouldn't be bad next to Paul. As for Young, I think he's a sleeper. For some reason, watching him a bit during the college season, I got a positive vibe on him. Kind of the same feeling I got from Richard Jefferson back during the '01 draft (not that their games are similar or anything, but just a feeling you get behind a player you think will be successful down the road), when I really wanted the Hornets to draft him. He seems very athletic with a decent stroke. A great fit to fill the Hornet's impending SG need.


Sounds good pG prIDe. At this very moment, I'm leaning towards Nick Young. I'm sure the Hornets will get a workout from him. I can't wait to hear their opinions of him.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: 2007 draft....(Merged) Who's yall pick?*



girllovesthegame said:


> Sounds good pG prIDe. At this very moment, I'm leaning towards Nick Young. I'm sure the Hornets will get a workout from him. I can't wait to hear their opinions of him.



Nick Young can be an explosive scorer, who can put up 15+ a game in his rookie year, but I rather take Thorton, athletically he's a freak. Has good inside outside game. He's also one of the "nba ready" players in this draft.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2007 draft....(Merged) Who's yall pick?*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Nick Young can be an explosive scorer, who can put up 15+ a game in his rookie year, but I rather take Thorton, athletically he's a freak. Has good inside outside game. He's also one of the "nba ready" players in this draft.


I seriously think we will end up with either Thornton or N. Young. Draft night is taking too doggone long to get here.

Silly me hit the edit button on your post instead of the quote button.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: 2007 draft....(Merged) Who's yall pick?*



girllovesthegame said:


> I seriously think we will end up with either Thornton or N. Young. Draft night is taking too doggone long to get here.
> 
> Silly me hit the edit button on your post instead of the quote button.



The thing that worries me about Nick Young is his defense, while yes he has the frame, he can get disinterested at defense at times, and we saw what happen to J.R. Do yall see Peja playing the 3 or the 2?

What do yall think Thad Young, he would have the most upside of the player avaliable. 

http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/thaddeusyoung.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Re: 2007 draft....(Merged) Who's yall pick?*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> The thing that worries me about Nick Young is his defense, while yes he has the frame, he can get disinterested at defense at times, and we saw what happen to J.R. Do yall see Peja playing the 3 or the 2?


Yeah and we all know how Scott feels about defense. I see Peja playing the 3. I think in the games he played this season Scott had him at the 2 and Desmond at the 3 but Peja is really a 3.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The Hornets need to fill Desmond's spot. Someone with pretty good defense but with a better shot than Desmond and is not afraid to slam it down your throat. :laugh:

Actually they can use a SG and a SF. Be it through draft or free agency.


----------



## noballer07

I really like Derrick Byars out of Vandy. He's effective at both the 2 and 3 and he is a pretty good and intelligent ball handler and scorer. If we are looking to get an NBA ready guy in the backcourt, then I'd go for him. Nick Young is a solid player but his frame is thin, and Thaddeus Young might take a while to get develop (potential JR Smith-type bust?). I'm not too sure we could really use Thornton since we really have more of a need for shooting guards/ballhandlers. Another guy to look at is Rudy Fernandez from Spain?


----------



## Diable

I wonder how much interest Mason will get in Free agency.He'd not be such a bad player if you weren't paying him something outrageous(like now) and you weren't forcefeeding him in the post(that makes me physically ill)


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> I wonder how much interest Mason will get in Free agency.He'd not be such a bad player if you weren't paying him something outrageous(like now) and you weren't forcefeeding him in the post(that makes me physically ill)


I hated that forcefeeding in the post action. It was a turnover waiting to happen. It will be interesting to see how much interest he gets. Someone'll want him. I'm curious to see how much they'll be willing to pay.


----------



## Diable

Really that's the one thing I question most about Scott's coaching ability.Now obviously the injuries really limitted the Hornets options,but I would rather see them lobbing up contested threes from halfcourt than giving it to Desmond in the post more than three or four times.At least that way you'd be able to get back on defense when the other team ended up with the ball.


----------



## noballer07

I sure hope they get rid of Mason. That Peja at the 2 thing wasn't the best thing.


----------



## girllovesthegame

noballer07 said:


> I sure hope they get rid of Mason. That Peja at the 2 thing wasn't the best thing.


Yeah I'm pretty sure Mason is gone. I'll miss him throwing that ball down opposing players' throats and his "I ain't gonna let you mess over me" attitude. But that's about it.


----------



## noballer07

Reminds me of Chris Andersen...before he went south. He did pretty well coming off the bench and starting, had 7 rpg that year. Hopefully either Armstrong or Simmons can eventually give that production


----------



## girllovesthegame

noballer07 said:


> Reminds me of Chris Andersen...before he went south. He did pretty well coming off the bench and starting, had 7 rpg that year. *Hopefully either Armstrong or Simmons can eventually give that production*


Hopefully so. Scott and Bower said the plan is to have these guys in the rotation next season so we'll see.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> Hopefully so. Scott and Bower said the plan is to have these guys in the rotation next season so we'll see.



Yeah, how do you see them performing? I think Armstrong will be ready for more minutes, Simmons can give you blocks.


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Yeah, how do you see them performing? I think Armstrong will be ready for more minutes, Simmons can give you blocks.


Simmons can give you blocks, rebounds and has a nice jump shot. The jumper hasn't been too consistent though. Of course he's never in long enough to get anything going. He has to learn how to not be so slap happy. He fouls a lot. Part of being a rookie. At times Hilton looked like a deer in headlights out there. He should be ready for a few more minutes this season though. If Marc is gone, Hilton should pick up a few more minutes coming in for Tyson. So as of now who are the Hornets PF's? David West, Cedric Simmons and I guess Hilton can play some PF and Center. Linton, Marc Jackson and Bass will probably all be gone. I'm now wondering if the Hornets can use another PF/C too.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> Simmons can give you blocks, rebounds and has a nice jump shot. The jumper hasn't been too consistent though. Of course he's never in long enough to get anything going. He has to learn how to not be so slap happy. He fouls a lot. Part of being a rookie. At times Hilton looked like a deer in headlights out there. He should be ready for a few more minutes this season though. If Marc is gone, Hilton should pick up a few more minutes coming in for Tyson. So as of now who are the Hornets PF's? David West, Cedric Simmons and I guess Hilton can play some PF and Center. Linton, Marc Jackson and Bass will probably all be gone. I'm now wondering if the Hornets can use another PF/C too.



remember Al Thorton is said to be one of the most NBA ready player out there, but he's a rookie.


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> *remember Al Thorton is said to be one of the most NBA ready player out there,* but he's a rookie.


If he is, and the Hornets draft him, he'll get PT. They really need a SG to come in and contribute right now. Either through draft or free agency.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> If he is, and the Hornets draft him, he'll get PT. They really need a SG to come in and contribute right now. Either through draft or free agency.



Do you think Bryon wants to give a rookie alot of playing time?


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Do you think Bryon wants to give a rookie alot of playing time?


If he trusts them and they're good enough.


----------



## noballer07

I really don't think they should take Thornton if the opportunity presents itself. His upside is definitely something to be desired, but I don't see how he would eventually fit into the rotation enough to make an impact. D.West is doing pretty well at PF, they've got Simmons who needs to get some experience, and hopefully Stojakovic will return to his form.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

noballer07 said:


> I really don't think they should take Thornton if the opportunity presents itself. His upside is definitely something to be desired, but I don't see how he would eventually fit into the rotation enough to make an impact. D.West is doing pretty well at PF, they've got Simmons who needs to get some experience, and hopefully Stojakovic will return to his form.


I agree. I dont think that Thornton fills an immediate need. We have frontcourt players. Unless one of the better PF's slips I think we absolutely have to take a look at SG and SF or a hybrid of the two. Someone to possibly replace Desmond Mason or a possibly injured Peja Stojakavic. We need a shooter.


----------



## Diable

In my opinion Thornton has the potential to make an immediate impact,possibly get some consideration for ROY even in a top heavy draft.Offensively he would be a huge upgrade over Mason.I think he can probably play both wing positions and he would be the sort of transition scorer that CP really needs to maximize his own abilities.He was a terrific scorer at FSU and arguably the best player in the ACC this past season.He isn't ideal for the Hornets needs,but I think he is likely to be the BPA and the closest fit to their needs when their pick rolls around.I think he might be a guy who moves up in the workouts and pre draft camps so it's possible that he works his way up the draftboard also.


----------



## Diable

In fact I guess Nbadraft.net has the sixers taking Al 12th and the Hornets going with Thaddeus Young at 13.I can't say I'm that big on Young.He has some really nice potential,but I am really not sold on him.Obviously the Hornets would prefer a guy who can make an impact now and if I am them I don't want to hear about potential.Guys with potential probably have a big potential to rot in Byron Scott's doghouse.

I do believe that Young was a victim of some very poor pg play by Crittendon at GT.Everyone is rating Javaris Crittendon very highly,but all I ever saw of him was a guy who held onto the ball without doing that much with it.That sort of pg can really make it difficult to evaluate the other guys on his team and if he found himself with a guy who liked to share the ball Young might surprise me.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> In fact I guess Nbadraft.net has the sixers taking Al 12th and the Hornets going with Thaddeus Young at 13.I can't say I'm that big on Young.He has some really nice potential,but I am really not sold on him.Obviously the Hornets would prefer a guy who can make an impact now and if I am them I don't want to hear about potential.*Guys with potential probably have a big potential to rot in Byron Scott's doghouse.*
> 
> I do believe that Young was a victim of some very poor pg play by Crittendon at GT.Everyone is rating Javaris Crittendon very highly,but all I ever saw of him was a guy who held onto the ball without doing that much with it.That sort of pg can really make it difficult to evaluate the other guys on his team and if he found himself with a guy who liked to share the ball Young might surprise me.



:laugh: :yes:


----------



## noballer07

This is the problem that a lot of teams face. Selecting the BPA and players with upside/potential VS. getting what you need. I'm the type of guy that would take what we need and go from there, so I think either Derrick Byars or Nick Young would work best over somebody like Thaddeus Young or Thorton. Now, if Thornton or Thaddeus Young is there at 13, the Hornets would probably not take him (looking at the history of their past drafts, they've been selecting need-based players). Plus, I know that Scott is not too high or insistent on trying hard to develop young players (look at the JR Smith situation), so he would probably want somebody that can fill a need.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Reading Bill Simmons' chat, this is what he thinks about Thornton.

Jason (Philly): _Pretend you wake up on June 28th and you're Billy King (try to contain yourself) who do you take for the Sixers at 12,- Al Thornton, Acie Law, Nick/Thaddeus Young? _

Bill Simmons: (2:12 PM ET ) _Lemme tell you, I akm TERRIFIED of the Sixers getting Thornton at No. 12. That's a worst-case scenario, he's exactly what Philly needs and would make them competitive ASAP. He's the dark house for 2007-08 ROY because he's 23 and ready to play right away. _

Of course this is what he thinks about Thornton being in Philly. I would be curious as to what his opinions would be on him fitting in with the Hornets. I can never get these guys to answer my questions.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> Reading Bill Simmons' chat, this is what he thinks about Thornton.
> 
> Jason (Philly): _Pretend you wake up on June 28th and you're Billy King (try to contain yourself) who do you take for the Sixers at 12,- Al Thornton, Acie Law, Nick/Thaddeus Young? _
> 
> Bill Simmons: (2:12 PM ET ) _Lemme tell you, I akm TERRIFIED of the Sixers getting Thornton at No. 12. That's a worst-case scenario, he's exactly what Philly needs and would make them competitive ASAP. He's the dark house for 2007-08 ROY because he's 23 and ready to play right away. _
> 
> Of course this is what he thinks about Thornton being in Philly. I would be curious as to what his opinions would be on him fitting in with the Hornets. I can never get these guys to answer my questions.



LOL I can never get them to answer me neither, but from everything hear, Thorton seems like a very good pick. Did he say anything about Nick Young


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL I can never get them to answer me neither, but from everything hear, Thorton seems like a very good pick. *Did he say anything about Nick Young*


I don't really remember. Sorry.


----------



## girllovesthegame

While scoping out Draftexpress.com, I decided to look up some stuff on CP. It's interesting to go back and read some of this stuff after the fact.

http://www.draftexpress.com/dedaily.php?p=73

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1005

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=180


----------



## girllovesthegame

I haven't even considered the 2nd round pick yet. Who do you guys think would make a nice 2nd round pick?


----------



## noballer07

Kinda depends on what they decide to do with the first rounder. If they go shooting guard, they could look into a small forward: 
Demetrius Nichols (solid shooter, much like Rasual Butler)
Dominique McGuire (rebounder, slasher, good defender)
Avis Wyatt (6-10 SF that is pretty raw with a jumper and post moves)

Maybe even try out a power forward:
Sean Williams (good shot blocker that probably won't fall that far)
Stephanie Lasme (good shot blocker)
And my favorite possibility- Glen Davis (maybe he won't turn into Brandon Bass)


----------



## girllovesthegame

What are your opinions on these guys as 2nd rounders?...the Hornets could use a guy sort of like Paul Millsap. Coming off the bench doing some of the dirty work. Could one of these guys help?

Jared Dudley (Boston College)

Chris Richard (Florida)


----------



## noballer07

Well, I like Chris Richard and don't see why he shouldn't at least be given a chance in the draft, despite the idea that he hasn't done too much as a starter in the NCAA. Check this out:



> Orlando Pre-Draft Camp: Day Three
> June 1, 2007
> Chris Richard continued in what has been a pretty solid pre-draft camp for him so far, doing a lot of dirty work for his team and being rewarded for his efforts with production in the stat-sheet as well. Richard actually started off this game fairly slowly, bobbling a couple of potential rebounds and losing the handle on a good pass off his very poor hands. Richard did most of his damage the way he does best—with simple plays. He set quality screens and moved off the ball for an easy dunk, and scored with his back to the basket on a basic jump-hook. He also hit the glass very well, using his wide, fantastic body to clear out space and go after loose balls with reckless abandon. So while he probably hasn’t knocked anyone’s socks off at this camp so far, Richard is quietly helping himself here.


Now Jared Dudley might do pretty well with us, because we really do need a defender/role player on the wing. I also wouldn't mind us taking a look at Reyshaun Terry from UNC.


----------



## Diable

Jared Dudley was a really good college player,but he's got a big uphill climb against the pros.He lacks the athletic ability you find in most NBA forwards and he lacks the height to score on the interior in the pros like he did at BC.He's mostly a scorer right now and it's hard to see him scoring at the next level.Most likely he's a late second rounder at best.If Sean SIngletary goes at the place where the draft sites are projecting him I would take him and figure he could back up CP and they could also play smallball like they used to with Speedy.He's not big enough to play SG against most guys,but he has great skills and I believe he's ready to help out at the NBA level.If he's there he shall be the BPA.


----------



## Rids

Trade both picks for somebody to get out there and score! CP3 and David West can't score every bucket. 

Honestly I just hope they don't repeat last year's draft.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Draft prospect highlights


----------



## pG_prIDe

Name, height w/ out shoes, height w/ shoes, weight, wingspan, standing reach
Name, no-step vertical, max vertical, bench press reps, lane agility, 3/4 court sprint

Al Thornton 6-5¾ 6-7 221 7-1 8-8
Al Thornton 35 41.5 9 11.96 3.16

Nick Young 6-5 6-6¾ 206 7-0 8-4½
Nick Young 39.5 40.5 6 11.0 3.25

From the measurements thread in the draft forum. 

Both of these guys have proven to be athletic freaks in the Orlando tests. I really would like to see how workouts would go.


----------



## girllovesthegame

pG_prIDe said:


> Name, height w/ out shoes, height w/ shoes, weight, wingspan, standing reach
> Name, no-step vertical, max vertical, bench press reps, lane agility, 3/4 court sprint
> 
> Al Thornton 6-5¾ 6-7 221 7-1 8-8
> Al Thornton 35 41.5 9 11.96 3.16
> 
> *Nick Young 6-5 6-6¾ 206 7-0 8-4½
> Nick Young 39.5 40.5 6 11.0 3.25*


:yes: I'm swaying towards Nick right now.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> :yes:


thats impressive, I guess nick Young seems like the best pick, Thorton didn't do bad either.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

These are the players that I think the Hornets should draft in order. I only included the guys that I think we have a realistic shot at.

My Top Prospects for the Hornets:

1. Corey Brewer - Not too sure that he will be around but I think he's the perfect player for us. He can shoot, drive, and plays great D. He can also move between the 2 and 3 positions.

2. Nick Young - He's got great size and athleticism and can really shoot the ball well. I'm pretty high on him and I think he's our most likely pick.

3. Al Thornton - I dont think he fills and immediate need, but hes a superfreak athlete and will likely be the best player available. I was never high on last years picks so he could be a better PF option.

4. Daequan Cook - His stock seems to be all over the place, but he is a superb scorer and shooter. 6'4" isnt ideal but I dont think its that bad.

5. Derrick Byars - He will likely be a reach at 13 but hes a lot like Brewer. His defense is impressive and his athleticism is top notch. He knows basketball.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> These are the players that I think the Hornets should draft in order. I only included the guys that I think we have a realistic shot at.
> 
> My Top Prospects for the Hornets:
> 
> *1. Corey Brewer - Not too sure that he will be around but I think he's the perfect player for us. He can shoot, drive, and plays great D. He can also move between the 2 and 3 positions.
> 
> 2. Nick Young - He's got great size and athleticism and can really shoot the ball well. I'm pretty high on him and I think he's our most likely pick.
> 
> 3. Al Thornton - I dont think he fills and immediate need, but hes a superfreak athlete and will likely be the best player available. I was never high on last years picks so he could be a better PF option.*
> 
> 4. Daequan Cook - His stock seems to be all over the place, but he is a superb scorer and shooter. 6'4" isnt ideal but I dont think its that bad.
> 
> 5. Derrick Byars - He will likely be a reach at 13 but hes a lot like Brewer. His defense is impressive and his athleticism is top notch. He knows basketball.


These are my top 3 as well. I haven't even considered the other 2 guys. I had been leaning towards Nick as my top pick because I don't expect Brewer to be available but, you never know.


----------



## pG_prIDe

Geaux Tigers said:



> 5. Derrick Byars - He will likely be a reach at 13 but hes a lot like Brewer. His defense is impressive and his athleticism is top notch. He knows basketball.


Derrick Byars seems like an interesting prospect. He's mostly projected to be a mid-to-late first rounder. However, being in Big East country for most of the year, I haven't had the fortune of seeing many of his games. How impressive is he (to all the SEC fans who've most definitely watched him more often than I did this season)?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

pG_prIDe said:


> Derrick Byars seems like an interesting prospect. He's mostly projected to be a mid-to-late first rounder. However, being in Big East country for most of the year, I haven't had the fortune of seeing many of his games. How impressive is he (to all the SEC fans who've most definitely watched him more often than I did this season)?



Byars is a nice prospect who really came on strong in SEC play during his junior and senior year. He's got really good athleticism and has deep range. When he get's hot he's on fire and wont stop. The thing I like most about him is his defense. He can guard NBA PG's SG's and SF's. I like him if the other guys aren't available over pretty much anyone. I may even like him over Thornton but that guy is a alien or something...athlete. Byars worries me that he took awhile to come around.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

One guy that's probably in our range that I would want under some circumstances but not with Byron Scott is Thaddeus Young. I think he's got a nice game and come good potential. Id prefer it if he had a better 3 point shot but I think he has the tools. Byron doesn't seem to be the coach to develop anyone and Thad needs some time to grow. I think he would be a frustrating pick early that could pay off in the long run.

I hope we never find out though or it will be JR Smith II...


----------



## noballer07

I'm not too high on Daequan myself and don't think he'd be good for us as a first rounder, but if all fails...
Plus, if Nick Young is not there at 13 (probably unlikely), I really think we should trade down and take somebody like Derrick Byars. I can also see them taking Thaddeus Young if he is there for his potential.


----------



## pG_prIDe

Geaux Tigers said:


> One guy that's probably in our range that I would want under some circumstances but not with Byron Scott is Thaddeus Young. I think he's got a nice game and come good potential. Id prefer it if he had a better 3 point shot but I think he has the tools. Byron doesn't seem to be the coach to develop anyone and Thad needs some time to grow. I think he would be a frustrating pick early that could pay off in the long run.
> 
> I hope we never find out though or it will be JR Smith II...


I agree. In the case of young players (esp. rookies), I would like to think that playing defense equates to getting minutes from Byron. However, if their abilities and consistency aren't up to his standards, I highly doubt any of them would be getting playing time. That's why I would steer clear of projects of Thaddeus Young, even if I think he would project into a star player eventually in the NBA. Thus, players like Nick Young, Derrick Byars and Al Thornton (who at 23 years old should be ready to play, while possibly having some more room to grow as a player) who I perceive as more NBA ready, would be my ideal picks here.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets June 7th workout....

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/workouts_7june2007.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets June 7th workout....
> 
> http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/workouts_7june2007.html


A bunch of nobodys...the Hornets better get on the stick...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> A bunch of nobodys...the Hornets better get on the stick...


I was wondering what was up with this. These are the guys they're looking at for their 2nd round pick. They're all projected as mid-late 2nd round picks. I'm more interested in who they're going to workout for their 1st round pick.


----------



## noballer07

If you take a good look at those players, you would see that two of them are not just nobodies. Trey Johnson was a good scorer at JSU with 27 ppg and could be nice to work with in free agency if he doesn't get drafted. Dominic McGuire is good defensively and is pretty athletic at the wing; people compare him to Trevor Ariza. Yeah, they're not high caliber players, but thats why they're projected in the second round...


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Have ya'll heard anything about Rodney Stuckey, he's a very talented guard out of a small school, but when you watch him on tape, he look like a lottery pick. He's got good size and strength for a guard, and has a good jumpshot.

http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/rodneystuckey.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Georgia Tech phenom Young impresses in workouts with Hornets*

EDMOND, Okla. -- _Watching tapes of NBA draft prospect Thaddeus Young, New Orleans Hornets coach Byron Scott didn't see much that caught his eye about the Georgia Tech forward's play.



Young
In person, Young was able to sway Scott's opinion.

"I saw a bunch of tape on him this summer and watching the tape I wasn't impressed," Scott said Friday after watching Young and three other prospects work out. "But watching him out here in the individual workouts and the 2-on-2 and the 1-on-1 and things like that, he did a lot of things that I didn't see on the tape."


Scott said he had been disappointed that the three or four tapes he watched of Young didn't show the 6-foot-8 small forward's shooting ability and that the post-up moves primarily had him going up against smaller players. That left the coach without a positive opinion of Young, who's been projected as a possible selection for the Hornets at the 13th overall pick in the June 28 draft.

Scott has said the team is looking for a shooting guard or small forward to plug into the wing position opposite Peja Stojakovic in a starting lineup that features point guard Chris Paul, power forward David West and center Tyson Chandler._

More


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> *Georgia Tech phenom Young impresses in workouts with Hornets*
> 
> EDMOND, Okla. -- _Watching tapes of NBA draft prospect Thaddeus Young, New Orleans Hornets coach Byron Scott didn't see much that caught his eye about the Georgia Tech forward's play.
> 
> 
> 
> Young
> In person, Young was able to sway Scott's opinion.
> 
> "I saw a bunch of tape on him this summer and watching the tape I wasn't impressed," Scott said Friday after watching Young and three other prospects work out. "But watching him out here in the individual workouts and the 2-on-2 and the 1-on-1 and things like that, he did a lot of things that I didn't see on the tape."
> 
> 
> Scott said he had been disappointed that the three or four tapes he watched of Young didn't show the 6-foot-8 small forward's shooting ability and that the post-up moves primarily had him going up against smaller players. That left the coach without a positive opinion of Young, who's been projected as a possible selection for the Hornets at the 13th overall pick in the June 28 draft.
> 
> Scott has said the team is looking for a shooting guard or small forward to plug into the wing position opposite Peja Stojakovic in a starting lineup that features point guard Chris Paul, power forward David West and center Tyson Chandler._
> 
> More



That sounds good. But, I'm hoping we can get a shooting guard, so Scott can forget having Peja play that position. Really all I'm hoping for is someone who can come in and contribute and not wind up in the mysterious doghouse.


----------



## noballer07

I'm glad Scott is impressed with Thaddeus Young. The fact remains that we need a SG but if Scott would be determined to develop this guy, then I think they should take a chance on him if he is there at 13. Who knows, Thad might even be able to log some minutes at the 2 in the future.


----------



## girllovesthegame

This could mean that they won't pick Thaddeus. Teams don't usually give _this_ much positive info to the media about a guy they're serious about selecting do they? I might be kind of surprised if they do indeed pick him.


----------



## noballer07

girllovesthegame said:


> This could mean that they won't pick Thaddeus. Teams don't usually give _this_ much positive info to the media about a guy they're serious about selecting do they? I might be kind of surprised if they do indeed pick him.


Well, sometimes they do sometimes they don't. Teams usually use this tactic as a smokescreen when they've a really high pick, but you can never know. Remember the Clippers and Korolev? I think Scott is genuinely interested in Thaddeus.


----------



## girllovesthegame

June 8th workouts...

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/workouts_8june2007.html


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I like Thad, but I don't know if he's ready to come in and play, he seems like a project with alot of upside.


----------



## Diable

Isn't really any sense in taking someone that will just go straight to Byron's doghouse.It's an absolute cinch that Young would end up there sooner rather than later.If Thornton isn't there I don't have a favorite really.

It would be really nice if Hilton and Cedric could get a fresh start with Scott and show something to keep him from sending them into Siberia or trading them for some eight year veterans on expiring contracts.Scott has to learn how to be more patient or it doesn't really matter who you take unless it's someone who is ready to step right in and help you.


----------



## noballer07

I seriously think Thad is our pick now. Byron Scott loves him, Jeff Bower is intrigued, he has ties to the city...plus they haven't even worked out a top 2 guard like Nick Young or Derrick Byars. I'm a lil worried about what they might do.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

noballer07 said:


> I seriously think Thad is our pick now. Byron Scott loves him, Jeff Bower is intrigued, he has ties to the city...plus they haven't even worked out a top 2 guard like Nick Young or Derrick Byars. I'm a lil worried about what they might do.



they need to workout Rodney Stuckey, I'm telling you this gut is gonna be a steal. I'm starting to think Nick Young won't be there.


----------



## noballer07

Well, I think their workouts are over; they did an abbreviated schedule this year. Stuckey to many is a late first rounder and I'm not too high on him as a starting 2 because of his height, but his scoring is not to be doubted.


----------



## girllovesthegame

noballer07 said:


> *Well, I think their workouts are over;* they did an abbreviated schedule this year. Stuckey to many is a late first rounder and I'm not too high on him as a starting 2 because of his height, but his scoring is not to be doubted.


Naah, workouts can't be over yet. They said they have less than 4 weeks though. Less time than they've had in the past but I don't think they're through just yet.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Here's what this guy from Realgm thinks...

http://hornets.realgm.com/articles/20/20070612/30_teams_30_days_new_orleans_draft_preview_(13th)/


----------



## Diable

The point about getting another shooter is pretty accurate.I don't know who you get though.The Hornets have been a horrible outside shooting team.Best thing would be if CP could raise his percentage and his volume of treys I guess.I don't see where else the outside shooting comes from unless you go out and pick up a specialist.It'd also be great if Peja could play like 60 games more than last year.

This team really needs Vincius to breakthrough and at least earn a slot in the rotation too.He's a SG,they need more than one really.If he could just give them 10-15 quality minutes per game that would really really help them.It doesn't much look as though they are going to find a real answer at the 2 in the draft.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> The point about getting another shooter is pretty accurate.I don't know who you get though.The Hornets have been a horrible outside shooting team.Best thing would be if CP could raise his percentage and his volume of treys I guess.I don't see where else the outside shooting comes from unless you go out and pick up a specialist.It'd also be great if Peja could play like 60 games more than last year.
> 
> This team really needs Vincius to breakthrough and at least earn a slot in the rotation too.He's a SG,they need more than one really.If he could just give them 10-15 quality minutes per game that would really really help them.It doesn't much look as though they are going to find a real answer at the 2 in the draft.


It would be great if they could get at least 60-70 games from Peja this upcoming season. Vinicius should see more time off the bench as well. Nick Young may be able to fill that 2 spot. Does anyone know anything about Nick's work ethic? How is he mature wise?


----------



## noballer07

> Does anyone know anything about Nick's work ethic? How is he mature wise?


Apparently he is laissez-faire at times on _both_ sides of the ball according to some scouts, as he sometimes ends up settling for the jumper instead of pushing the ball or driving the lane for fouls, and he stands around a bit instead of going through the play. This happens a lot of times when he is being defended by a stronger or more athletic player (wouldn't take much strength with Nick Young's frame) and his toughness is questionable. I don't know if this would translate to him bulking up and trying to improve, but we certainly don't want another JR on our hands.


----------



## girllovesthegame

noballer07 said:


> Apparently he is laissez-faire at times on _both_ sides of the ball according to some scouts, as he sometimes ends up settling for the jumper instead of pushing the ball or driving the lane for fouls, and he stands around a bit instead of going through the play. This happens a lot of times when he is being defended by a stronger or more athletic player (wouldn't take much strength with Nick Young's frame) and his toughness is questionable. I don't know if this would translate to him bulking up and trying to improve, but *we certainly don't want another JR on our hands*.


And you're right. Thanks. Here's hoping for the best with whichever player they decide on.


----------



## Tooeasy

a reincarnation of glen rice would be a god send right about now.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Draft Prospects:New Orleans Hornets*

As if the Hornets franchise didn't have enough drama to deal with over the last two years, last season they were bit hard by the injury bug. The Hornets 2006-2007 season was derailed by countless injuries to almost every key player on the roster at one point or another. 



In the summer of 2006, owner George Shinn agreed to bring in veteran sharp-shooter Peja Stojakovic for a whopping $65 million. However, Peja had back surgery in late November and missed the final 69 games of the season. Another free-agent signee, Bobby Jackson, was only able to suit up for 56 contests total. And David West, who was also inked to a lucrative long-term extension, had to undergo arthroscopic surgery on his right elbow which ended up costing him 30 games early in the year. Most damaging was the ankle injury to Chris Paul that kept him sidelined for 17 games over December and January, and forced him to play through pain over the final few months. Thus, after emerging as a Cinderella team during an inspiring 2005-2006 season, last year was a disappointment. 



However, one of the silver-linings to an injury-riddled season that fails to live up to expectations is the gift of a lottery pick the following June. And with the 13th overall pick in what many experts considered arguably the deepest draft in recent history, New Orleans hopes to snag a stud. Yet with so many quality options likely to be available when the Hornets select late in the lottery, they may have a tough decision to make. 



When discussing the Hornets future, the conversation starts and ends with Chris Paul. He is the best young point guard in the NBA (yes, I'd still take him over Deron Williams) and the face of the Hornets franchise. In order to develop into a successful NBA team, you want to start with a solid 1 and 5. If you can get your hands on a quality point guard and center, that is the foundation which you build around. And that is precisely what they have in CP3 ('05-'06 rookie of the year) and big man Tyson Chandler, who was a revelation for the club last season. The Hornets were able to steal Chandler from the Chicago Bulls (after the Bulls gambled on Ben Wallace), and Tyson began fulfilling his enormous potential in a Hornets uniform. Chandler was a beast on the glass, averaging 12.4 rebounds a contest (Kevin Garnett was the only player in the league collect more boards). And Chandler's offensive game also rounded into shape. Over the final 22 games of the season, Chandler averaged 12.7 points while connecting on a remarkable 65.4% of his field-goal attempts. 


More


----------



## noballer07

> A few of the players who fit the bill that could be available when New Orleans is on the clock include: Nick Young (a 6'7" SG/SF out of USC), Al Thornton (6'7" SF/PF - Florida State), Thaddeus Young (6'8" SF/PF - Georgia Tech),* Rudy Fernandez (6'6" SG)*, *Derrick Byars (6'7" SG/SF - Vanderbilt)*, *Rodney Stuckey (6'5" SG - Eastern Washington)*, *Julian Wright (6'9" SF/PF - Kansas)*, and *Jeff Green (6'10" SF/PF - Georgetown)*. One dream scenario would be trading up to land Corey Brewer, but the Hornets do not have many


What are ya'll opinions on those guys? Looks like Nick Young might not be the pick, and Byars, Fernandez, and Stuckey will probably be the next SG's on the board.


----------



## girllovesthegame

noballer07 said:


> What are ya'll opinions on those guys? Looks like Nick Young might not be the pick, and Byars, Fernandez, and Stuckey will probably be the next SG's on the board.


I've been hearing good things on all of those guys. I just hope whoever the Hornets select will be a good choice. It would be ideal if they can get into the starting lineup really soon. Of course they will have to be "ready" for that step though.


----------



## girllovesthegame

According to Draftexpress.com, Nick Young will work out for the Hornets on the 25th.


----------



## noballer07

That's good; I'm looking forward to his workout and what they have to say.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I think Rodney Stuckey could be a steal also.

Dont forget to check out Rudy Fernandez.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

It looks like Nick Young is rising up the charts, he might not be there, when the Hornets pick, hopfully he is, but if he ain't I say it's between Thorton and Stuckey, both of them will be good picks, but I'd choose Thorton.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Hornets workouts 6/20*

Reyshawn Terry (UNC)
Stephane Lasme (Massachusetts)
Leroy Dawson (Southern Nazarene)
Rashad Jones-Jennings (Arkansas-Little Rock)

Article


----------



## Diable

I would assume they're looking at all those guys for the second round.A lot of people think Terry would be a good fit with the Hornets.He's a tremendous athlete who would at least match up physically with NBA wings.That's a good advertisement for a second round pick,especially if he plays a position of need.Sometimes when he was on he was a really good player.

A lot of people,namely Carolina fans do question Terry's Basketball IQ...actually they have been known to say very nasty things about him.I think that's overstated and he's probably going to make an nBA roster if he goes to the right place.Again that's a good thing for a 2nd round pick.Beyond that it's too much of a crapshoot to be easily handicap what he'd do in the NBA.Physically the guy has everything you'd want,but it's not bodybuilding and you can question a lot about his feel for the game et cetera.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> I would assume they're looking at all those guys for the second round.A lot of people think Terry would be a good fit with the Hornets.He's a tremendous athlete who would at least match up physically with NBA wings.That's a good advertisement for a second round pick,especially if he plays a position of need.Sometimes when he was on he was a really good player.
> 
> A lot of people,namely Carolina fans do question Terry's Basketball IQ...actually they have been known to say very nasty things about him.I think that's overstated and he's probably going to make an nBA roster if he goes to the right place.Again that's a good thing for a 2nd round pick.Beyond that it's too much of a crapshoot to be easily handicap what he'd do in the NBA.Physically the guy has everything you'd want,but it's not bodybuilding and you can question a lot about his feel for the game et cetera.



Yeah, I've noticed they've worked out quite a few potential 2nd round guys. T. Young was the only potential 1st rounder that they've worked out. They're taking a look at Nick Young next week.


----------



## noballer07

Stephane Lasme was an amazing shot blocker at UMass, he had around 5.1 bpg. He'd be a nice pick if they're looking to throw Brandon Bass off of the ship (something they shouldn't do).


----------



## Diable

Have the Hornets done anything to get a serious look at Rudy Fernandez.I only know a little about him from watching the WC and reading,but it seems like the Hornets should be giving him some very serious consideration and I don't think I've heard anything about him and the Hornets.Based on what he's done in Spain it seems a very low risk pick.If a 22 year old guy can do well in the ACB it's very likely that he can do well in the NBA(although a period of adjustment is the general rule)


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Diable said:


> Have the Hornets done anything to get a serious look at Rudy Fernandez.I only know a little about him from watching the WC and reading,but it seems like the Hornets should be giving him some very serious consideration and I don't think I've heard anything about him and the Hornets.Based on what he's done in Spain it seems a very low risk pick.If a 22 year old guy can do well in the ACB it's very likely that he can do well in the NBA(although a period of adjustment is the general rule)


Im kind of favoring Marco Bellineli over Fernandez at this time as far as international prospects go.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Hornets workouts 6/20-21*

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/draft_21june2007.html


----------



## pG_prIDe

According to RealGM, apparently Acie Law has pulled out of a workout with the Hornets. He was going to work out with some other players, including Derrick Byars and Taurean Green.


----------



## noballer07

> Jeff Bower
> (on what he looks for in some second-round picks)
> “You want to see a (specific) trait that a player does extremely well. His all-around game may not be there, but there is something he can do that gives him a chance to be very successful in the NBA. Whether it’s as a shooter, a rebounder, a playmaker or a ballhandler. Generally, they stand out at something.”


It's good that the team is thinking that way. Hopefully they can get a serviceable role player in the 2nd round, hopefully a defender.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

pG_prIDe said:


> According to RealGM, apparently Acie Law has pulled out of a workout with the Hornets. He was going to work out with some other players, including Derrick Byars and Taurean Green.


He might've gotten a promise from the Hawks, he worked out for them yesterday.


----------



## girllovesthegame

That's cool. I don't think the Hornets would've drafted him anyways. If they select a pg, it'll probably be someone projected in the 2nd round. Acie could probably be a starter for the Hawks although someone on another board said Chad Ford just posted in his blog that the guarantee is coming from the Clippers.


----------



## Diable

The Clippers are a lot more likely.They need a point guard as badly as anyone.Hornets would never have taken him.IMO he's the sort of AI/Arenas type player that's only effective when you let him dominate the ball...Only those guys have the talent to pull that off in the NBA.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

girllovesthegame said:


> That's cool. I don't think the Hornets would've drafted him anyways. If they select a pg, it'll probably be someone projected in the 2nd round. Acie could probably be a starter for the Hawks although someone on another board said Chad Ford just posted in his blog that the guarantee is coming from the Clippers.



Your right, I just got info, that they didn't make the promise, their not promising anybody this year.


----------



## different_13

Before Hawksfan's info, the impression was that the Hawks were gonna pick Law due to going the Coach's way in the draft - Holford and Law (he wants impact players; Knight wants Wright and Crittenton, the Owners want Yi and Crittenton ((marketability)).

As for the Hornets, Nick Young's looking more and more certain. He'd fit great next to Paul for sure.

I say you target Glen Davis in the second round, if he's still there at #43. Local kid, gives you some muscle at the 4, should be a good rebounder, quicker than you'd think..
(I see him as the 4th big, competing with Simmons, behind Armstrong).


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I'm still not sold on Nick Young, I just can't get the J.r thing off my head. Thorton seems like the better pick IMO, or Jeff green, Julian Wright if their stiill there.


----------



## different_13

If Green's available (a concensus top 10 pick) you obviously choose him. Though I don't see Boston, Milwaukee, Minnesota and Charlotte pass him up, Nor Chicago or Sacramento.

I say the Hornets only take Thornton if they think he can effectively play SG (which I don't believe).
They've got quite a few players at SF already, and if Peja's healthy (ha!) most of the minutes at the 3 are taken anyway (plus Rasual Butler's a good backup).
Nick Young, one of the few young players Byron Scott seems to like..
Athletic, runs the floor, can shoot, is a decent defender, supposedly has a high basketball IQ (in fact, seems quite similar to Scott himself, though more athletic)..
I say N.Young at #13.


----------



## noballer07

I really doubt they'd target (or even get the chance to get) Glen Davis at #43. They already have several power forwards on the roster from David West to Cedric Simmons to Brandon Bass (who is a former LSU 6-8 standout as well). It just wouldn't make sense to keep stacking the 4. If anything, they need to continue to build up the backcourt, either at the 1 or the 2, in the second round.


----------



## girllovesthegame

noballer07 said:


> I really doubt they'd target (or even get the chance to get) Glen Davis at #43. They already have several power forwards on the roster from David West to Cedric Simmons to *Brandon Bass* (who is a former LSU 6-8 standout as well). It just wouldn't make sense to keep stacking the 4. If anything, they need to continue to build up the backcourt, either at the 1 or the 2, in the second round.


You think they're keeping Bass? I seriously doubt it. Scott didn't seem to care much for him. They wouldn't even send the guy down to the D-League to work on whatever they apparently didn't like about his game.

But you're right in that they need to continue to build the backcourt. They've said in past off-season articles that they will look to do this.


----------



## noballer07

girllovesthegame said:


> You think they're keeping Bass? I seriously doubt it. Scott didn't seem to care much for him. They wouldn't even send the guy down to the D-League to work on whatever they apparently didn't like about his game.
> 
> But you're right in that they need to continue to build the backcourt. They've said in past off-season articles that they will look to do this.


I certainly think they'll keep him around for summer league, and that is what will determine his future here. It's never rubbed me that they weren't intrigued by him in the post, it's just that he has never won over playing time. We'll see this summer though; hopefully we get a rise out of him.


----------



## different_13

I was about to say, I assumed Bass was on his way out, and that Davis is a better player than Simmons.
And yes, Davis could be gone by 43, but I don't see him going in the first round.

Seattle doesn't need a pf - if Swift is healthy, he and Wilcox start at the 5 and 4, allowing Collison to be the backup.
I suppose if they think Swift isnt gonna be healthy (and that they're gonna play Wilcox at center a lot) then a decent PF backup would be necesarry.

Boston doesn't need a backup PF that much either. It looks to me like they're gonna take a SF in the draft, allowing Gomes to be the main backup at the 4 (unless they start Jefferson at the 5, in which case they might need a 4).

San Antonio - no, I don't see them taking davis.

Dallas - same again.

Seattle - see above.

Golden State - I think they go with a more athletic player at 36, or a foreign prospect. Don't get me wrong, Davis is athletic, but not to that level.

Portland - if they get Oden, they'll have Aldridge and possibly Randolph at the 4, as well as Raef LaFrentz. If they take Durant, I think it more likely Randolph stays, making Glen Davis even more superfluous.

Philidelphia - I could see them taking Davis at 38.

Orlando - ditto at 39 (good rebounder, would fit well next to Darko)

Lakers - meh, he's 'a personality', but I see them going a different route. Too much depends on a possible Kobe trade.

Minnesota - If Garnett leaves, it's likely they get a PF of some sort back anyway. If not, they have Craig Smith and Juwan Howard. No.

Portland - see above.

New Orleans - if available, take Davis for the reasons outlined above.




Though it's possible he goes in the late first round, I don't see it happening.
Definitely not before the mid-20's.

25, Utah - no. They have Millsap and Kirilenko who can backup the 4.

26, Houston - possibly, but I think they'd prefer a Sean Williams or Josh McRoberts, even Jason Smith if he's there.

27, Detroit - nope, they already have the Davis type in Maxiell.

28, San Antonio - if they wanted Davis, they'd take a chance and wait for him at 33.

29, Phoenix - I don't think he fits there. Plus there's the trade rumours surrounding #24/#29.

30, Philidelphia - the only real possibility for Davis to go in the first round, IMO.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Here's an article on Nick and a few other prospects.

_The last time the Hornets made the playoffs -- pre-Katrina, pre-OKC, pre-CP3 -- Tim Floyd was the coach during that 2004 first-round series against the Miami Heat. Floyd remembered the assertive Heat shooters, creating plays when the plays seemed doomed. Miami won the series, and Floyd was fired shortly after. 

"It was apparent to me that a very important part of playoff basketball was the ability to create a shot, because teams know your (system)," said Floyd, who now coaches Southern Cal. "At some point, you've got to be able to put the ball on the floor and make a play. And Nick can certainly do that." 

Nick is Nick Young, the Trojans' junior sharpshooter and one of a handful of players the Hornets are considering selecting with the No. 13 pick in Thursday's NBA draft. _

More here


----------



## girllovesthegame

One other article says this....

_On Scott's wish list is a shooter who can play guard and small forward. _

Which player(s) fit the bill?




And here's a cool article on Thad Young.

http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-31/11826675029710.xml&coll=1

A snippet from this article pretty much explains why Acie cancelled his Hornets workout. Makes a lot of sense. I figured he'd rather be where he can have the opportunity to be a starter, rather than play behind CP.

_After cancelling a workout with the New Orleans Hornets, the Oklahoman is speculating that Acie Law may have received a guarantee from the Atlanta Hawks. A quick call to Law’s agency, Wasserman Media Group, leads us to believe otherwise. “Acie Law does not have a promise from Atlanta,” told us Greg Lawrence of WMG. “The workout went well, and teams are impressed by him, but he does not have a commitment.” 

So why did Law cancel his workout with New Orleans? From what we understand, Law would much rather be drafted one slot down from the Hornets, at #14 by the Los Angeles Clippers, rather than play behind 2005 Rookie of the Year point guard Chris Paul. The Clippers are desperate for a point guard who can play minutes right away due to Sam Cassell’s heath problems, and Law would find himself in a perfect situation in Los Angeles—which happens to be in WMG’s backyard. Adding intrigue is the fact that the Clippers’ highly regarded Director of Player Personnel, Neil Olshey, used to work with Arn Tellem and the rest of the WMG crew at their former agency, SFX Sports.

Regardless, sources tell us that there is a very good chance that Law will indeed get drafted by Atlanta, even if he does not have a commitment at this point. 

The Hornets are reportedly leaning towards either Nick Young or Rodney Stuckey at #13. Young works out for them on Monday. _

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2134


----------



## supermati

I'm wanting Nick Young right now...


----------



## noballer07

Rodney Stuckey? Now that's a name that hasn't been associated with us. He's a backcourt player, but can't play small forward like Scott apparently wants in a player.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Seems Stuckey is the Green Room surprise.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a.../stuckey_the_surprise_of_the_green_room_list/


----------



## girllovesthegame

Monday 6/25 workouts

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/workouts_25june2007.html

June 21-22 workouts....

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/workouts_21june2007.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Chad Ford's blog says Sources have the Hornets locked in to Thaddeus Young at #13.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Thad youngs not bad, he has loads of potiential, and with somebody like Paul, it's might be easier for him to reach that upside. I like him better than nick Young, who seems like a streaky chucker, ala J.r Smith.


----------



## noballer07

Damn, can you give us a link? They have seriously locked onto this guy??


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

In other news GLTG, have you heard about the Hawks close to getting Amare?:biggrin:


----------



## noballer07

The suspense is killing me!! Thaddeus or Nick?? Can we get a quote?


----------



## girllovesthegame

noballer07 said:


> The suspense is killing me!! Thaddeus or Nick?? Can we get a quote?


It's killing me too. I'll be so glad when it's all over. Imagine the Hornets having the 12th & 15th picks like they did last season. They'd probably take both Youngs with those picks.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Let's do this damn thing...


----------

